
Amazon’s Kindle Oasis 3000-word Product Page Is a Weird 90s Throwback [slides] - lukestevens
http://thatsanicepage.com/teardowns/amazon-kindle-oasis-2016
======
lukestevens
Hi HN. I wrote this teardown, in a slides-with-commentary format I've been
working on. Feedback appreciated.

If the title is too clickbait-y, dang or the mods might like to change it to
just: Amazon Kindle Oasis Product Page Teardown [slides].

